# Sasha 12 weeks precontest



## Sasha Brown (Mar 25, 2011)

In 12 weeks I will do my first competition this year!
I took long break (8 month) after compiting in Europian Championship last May.
I am rested and ready to win!!!
Sasha Brown/ Anna Tkachenko


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 25, 2011)

Smokin hot.  Good luck.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 25, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Smokin hot.  Good luck.


Thank you!


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Mar 25, 2011)

what supps are you planning on using?  gorgeous women btw.(and bigger than me haha) look good!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 25, 2011)

IWANTORAL(S) said:


> what supps are you planning on using?  gorgeous women btw.(and bigger than me haha) look good!



I use MRM supplements 
Supplements


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 4, 2011)

Lost 3 pounds in first week.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 19, 2011)

*10 weeks out*

I lost 2 more pounds.
I am 138 for today
40 min cardio every day before breakfast and 25 min after weights (5 days a week)
Carbs (4 oz yam) for breakfast and lunch
I was sick for almost two weeks! But I still was doing my cardio and nutrition!
Feeling better.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to Journal Land!  Good luck in your prep.  Go get it!


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 20, 2011)

Who's the small guy on your left on the last picture ? 

i've already seen him somewhere^^ lol


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice journal. 

My favorite photo.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 20, 2011)

Cynical said:


> Nice journal.
> 
> My favorite photo.



Thank you


----------



## misha2dope (Apr 20, 2011)

привет саша


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 21, 2011)

misha2dope said:


> привет саша



Привет!


----------



## GETBIG11 (Apr 21, 2011)

wow


----------



## davegmb (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, good luck with your competition in 12 weeks. Look forward to seeing what your workouts look like.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hi, good luck with your competition in 12 weeks. Look forward to seeing what your workouts look like.


Thank you!
Tomorrow is 9 weeks to my show.
Feeling good and strong.
Cardio 45 min before breakfast and 25 min after weights workouts.
Carbs for breakfast 4 oz yam and lunch on weights workout days.
I used to eat my lunch carbs before weights workout , now I swetched to after.
Any coments?


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Thank you!
> Tomorrow is 9 weeks to my show.
> Feeling good and strong.
> Cardio 45 min before breakfast and 25 min after weights workouts.
> ...


 
Try it before and see what happens.
Keep up the good work, best wishes.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 22, 2011)

Good Luck!

You look fantastic!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 24, 2011)

some of my pictures get published only 3 years later...


----------



## Realist (Apr 29, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> some of my pictures get published only 3 years later...


 
A very seductive look there on the Muscle Beach.

That or you were just annoyed with another paparrazzi.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 30, 2011)

It was mini photoshoot with one of my favorite photographers.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 30, 2011)

8 weeks out


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 6, 2011)

Mini photoshoot


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 9, 2011)

Bodybuilding.com - Break The Curse Of Emotional Eating.


----------



## vannesb (May 10, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Mini photoshoot


 Very impressive!  Good luck not that you will need it!!


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

I wish I were poolside ready with the towel at that moment.


----------



## TJTJ (May 10, 2011)

Hey Sasha! How's your progress going? How have your stats changed? Im sure you're making great strides towards your goal of winning the competition! 

“*We all have great inner power. The power is  self-faith. There's really an attitude to winning. You have to see  yourself winning before you win. And you have to be hungry. You have to  want to conque*r.” - Arnold Schwarzenegger 

You can do it!


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 10, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Hey Sasha! How's your progress going? How have your stats changed? Im sure you're making great strides towards your goal of winning the competition!
> 
> ???*We all have great inner power. The power is  self-faith. There's really an attitude to winning. You have to see  yourself winning before you win. And you have to be hungry. You have to  want to conque*r.??? - Arnold Schwarzenegger
> 
> You can do it!


Hey
Doing good!
Thank you


----------



## TJTJ (May 11, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Hey
> Doing good!
> Thank you



BadaBing! 

You should come do a photo shoot in South Beach. 

Sand, Ocean, breezy palm trees and wet bodies. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 14, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> BadaBing!
> 
> You should come do a photo shoot in South Beach.
> 
> ...



Sounds good!
Maybe one day!


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 14, 2011)

134 pounds! 5 weeks out! 
Feeling good and strong! 
Cardio every day 40 min morning session before breakfast and 35 min evening session after dinner. Weights workouts 5 days a week: twice legs and shoulders and ones back.


----------



## TJTJ (May 14, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> 134 pounds! 5 weeks out!
> Feeling good and strong!
> Cardio every day 40 min morning session before breakfast and 35 min evening session after dinner. Weights workouts 5 days a week: twice legs and shoulders and ones back.



VERY NICE!

 Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Radical (May 16, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> 134 pounds! 5 weeks out!
> Feeling good and strong!
> Cardio every day 40 min morning session before breakfast and 35 min evening session after dinner. Weights workouts 5 days a week: twice legs and shoulders and ones back.


 
Stay strong with it Sasha.


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 23, 2011)

4 weeks out.
132 pounds.
Cardio 45 morning/ 40 min night.
Getting tired easy. All muscles feel tide.


----------



## D-Lats (May 23, 2011)

Keep pushing your almost there great dedication.


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

Goooooooo Sasha!


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 28, 2011)

3 weeks out. 
45 min cardio morning and 45 min cardio night sessions every day
Weights 5 days a week. Start doing supersets and dropsets.
Carbs 3 0z yam for breakfast and 3 oz yam for lunch every third day.


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 30, 2011)

one more pound down!


----------



## HARDBODY71 (May 30, 2011)

looking real good keep up the good work


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 1, 2011)

Photoshoot


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 3, 2011)

Juan Carlos Lopez

More pictures


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice pics Sasha!


----------



## -Hammer (Jun 3, 2011)

Someone's has naughty intensions here. LOL


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 4, 2011)

YouTube - ‪2010 Arnold Figure Extra 3‬‏
Can't wait get back on the stage! Two more weeks!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 4, 2011)

My girl wants to do a figure show after the baby comes, she has wanted to do one for a while but her job didn't allow the time. I showed her the video, she was very impressed as was I. She said that after the baby is born that she wants to make the gym more of a priority and try to do a figure contest. I hope she follows through if that is what she really wants to do, if not it's fine too. Thanks for the motivation you provided.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 5, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> My girl wants to do a figure show after the baby comes, she has wanted to do one for a while but her job didn't allow the time. I showed her the video, she was very impressed as was I. She said that after the baby is born that she wants to make the gym more of a priority and try to do a figure contest. I hope she follows through if that is what she really wants to do, if not it's fine too. Thanks for the motivation you provided.


You are welcome!!! if she will need any help I am always be happy to help.
Thank you


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 5, 2011)

two weeks!
130 pounds


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 15, 2011)

Two days out!
Can't wait!
128 pounds
Feeling good!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 15, 2011)

Best of luck Sasha!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 15, 2011)

keep up the good work sasha. looking good


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 17, 2011)

Log In | Facebook
126 pounds!
Readyyyyy!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 17, 2011)

My new website is ready
Www.sashalicios.com


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 17, 2011)

Good luck Sasha, enjoy it!!! Looking forward to your results and pics!!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 18, 2011)

Log In | Facebook

First in first call out.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 19, 2011)

1st place!!!
YouTube - ‪Sasha Brown figure competition‬‏


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 19, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Sasha workout (deadlift)‬‏
workout


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!! Great job Sasha!!


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> 1st place!!!
> YouTube - ‪Sasha Brown figure competition‬‏



Nice work - congrats! Post up more pix!


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2011)

manickanuck said:


> Gorgeous!!!


 
Definitely.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 25, 2011)

YouTube Video











My workouts


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jun 30, 2011)

Good start!
First show - 1st place
Second - 3rd!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 30, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Good start!
> First show - 1st place
> Second - 3rd!


 

Congratulations. Now keep the good times rolling!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats Sasha!!!!!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jul 6, 2011)

Three days out!!! Team Universe in NJ!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck at TU!!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jul 14, 2011)

4 th place!!!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jul 14, 2011)

top 5
New York!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Built (Jul 14, 2011)

You looked great! You should be very pleased with your standing.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow Hot girl..all the way hot...

Congrats!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow Sasha you looked AAWESOME!! Congrats on a succesful prep and great posing. You might be the best looking girl on IM. No offence to the other ladies lol!!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!!
No time to relax! Next competition is USA's Nationals in Vegas on July 30th.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Aug 5, 2011)

New pictures from Vegas. More on my website
Sasha Anna Brown Fitness Model
Welcome to Sashalicious.com!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Aug 9, 2011)

20 Questions with Cover Model and Amateur Figure Sasha Brown


Sasha Brown
1) Please introduce yourself? What makes you special? Who is Sasha Brown?

My name is Sasha Anna Brown. Originally from Ukraine. I moved to America in 2005 to further my career as a model and personal trainer.* I love my hometown, but there are so many great opportunities in Los Angeles for me.

2) Please tell us a bit about your family, friends and surroundings?

I have two older sisters. I was my fathers last hope to have a son, so maybe that's why I am such a tomboy (love fighting !!!!), but I also have a very feminine side to me.

3) How did you start competing in figure?

10 years ago, when I was back in Ukraine, I saw Monica Brant on the cover of Oxygen Magazine. I was amazed! I said to myself, one day I will meet her and my pictures will also be in Oxygen! My Ukrainian friends were laughing at me, saying that I am just crazy and would never get it!!! I believed in myself and my abilities and I achieved my goals! I sent copies of my picture with Monica and Oxygen to all my friends in Ukraine! I proved that if you want something, set it as your goal and keep moving toward it! Never give up! I attended Monica's fitness camp in 2007 and I met Kim Oddo, who helped me with my nutrition and training. After completing “Transformation program” and seeing how my body has changed I decided to go further and compete in my first figure competition. Never in my life I did not think about being on a stage in tiny-tiny bikini. No way! And I did it! It was the best expiries in my life. I took 1st place and overall in my second show! All my hard work finally paid off! I did 18 competitions so far and from each of them I have learned a lot.

4) What is your personal policy (not what the judges want) about conditioning and muscularity when coming into a show? Soft or hard? 

I don't like to be too "dry" and skinny. I do everything to the best of my ability to peak at the right moment – on the stage.


Sasha Brown
5) What is your idea of what judges want in a Figure competitor? Do you think judges are clear enough with competitors about how they want you on stage? It seems in Europe they are very clear unlike here in the US and now in Canada things are very confusing. 

I am definitely perfecting my v-shape! Everybody has different opinion and you can not make everybody happy, just you! I think, you just need to bring your own "package" and show them what you’ve got! I competed in IFBB Europe and World Championships, so I can say that its completely different look what judges want to see there, more muscular... 

6) For the next shows what do you think you need to work on physique-wise/ conditioning-wise? If anything! 

Genetically I have a wider waist, so I need to work more on my V-tape. More back and shoulders work!

7) What is your typical training routine in the gym (per day, include sets and reps!) How much cardio do you do before a show?

I do splits, one body part per training session. 
Back
Pull ups 3 sets 15 reps 
Pull down 15 12 10 8 ( with each set add more weight) 
One arm raw 1512 10 8 
Seated raw 15 12 10 8
Bent over bar raw 15 12 10 8 
Reverse flys 15 12 10 8
I start getting ready for a competition three months before with 35 min morning cardio and 35 min evening sessions. I add 5 min to each session if my weight is not going down.

8) What is your pre-contest diet? (per day, 1 week before the show) 

5 egg whites 1/3 cup oats
4 oz fish 10 almonds 
4 oz chicken breast 4 oz yam 
4 oz fish 4 oz asparagus 
5 egg whites 
5 oz fish salad avocado 
4 egg whites


Sasha Brown
9) How do you go about dropping your water before the day of the show? How much water do you drink the day of the show. Please be specific. 

Usually I drink 2 gallons of water. Three days before a show I start dropping water - 1 gallon, 2nd day - 3/4gallon, 3rd day 1/2 cup with each meal, Competition - sipping water.

10) What motivates you to train/diet and compete? Are there any competitors you looked up to? 

Monica Brant my biggest inspiration. She is my fitness idol! I like Erin Stern look.

11) Please tell us an interesting experience you had at a show recently, be it a fun thing or something rather not so fun? 

Its not really fun story but interesting. I was flying back from New Jersey, where I competed in Team Universe. I like to travel only with one cary-on bag ( afraid to loose my baggage). At security check point, my bag was searched three times!!! First they found my cooler with ice packs and took it out. After that, they saw my protein powder (vanilla) in small plastic bags and asked me if its drugs. But next thing, that they wanted to see was my high heels shoes!!! It looked like weapons!!!! It was funny!!!

12) What is your personal opinion about the figure, fitness, bodybuilding industry we are in? Anything you would like to see changed? 

I love competing! It's extra motivation for me to stay in shape. Our industry can be a little political at times, but this is the nature of the business and it’s out of my control. But I can control my training and diet. 

13) What has been your hardest challenge to overcome either in your personal life or competing career?

All my life, everybody was telling me that I am not strong enough, not pretty enough and not good enough! One day one of my really close friends helped me to overcome this “not good enough” image. She said, “You have to do it. You have got to prove it to yourself. For first time in my life, I felt like someone believed in me. It gave me the strength to believe in myself.” I was working my butt off at the gym every day, twice and sometimes three times a day! One of the biggest challenges was getting family, my friends and co- workers to understand why I chose not to eat birthday cake and pizza at social events. Instead of going out and staying awake till next day, I would rather go sleep earlier so I can get up at 4.30 am and do my cardio. My friend and co-workers called me crazy. Because for me it is not just a diet and workouts, it is my lifestyle and I love it! Being on that stage and holding my first place trophy gave me so much power. If you really want something go for it! Set that goal, make your plan and go for it. Believe in yourself and you will succeed.


Sasha Brown
14) Did you make any changes to your contest prep for your last show? Water intake, carbing up, etc...

In my workouts I was concentration more on my back and really paying close attention to my diet.

15) What do you think of bikini division? 

I like it. I did one bikini show. I was told that I have too much muscles for bikini. Oh well…Lol

16) What are your favorite foods to eat right after you compete on a Saturday night? 

By Saturday night I am so stuffed with protein and healthy fats, so only one thing that I crave is fruits and vegetables! I don't like fast food, so I never really have a craving for pizza or hamburgers.

17) Please tell us about how you were raised and did you have any interesting experiences while growing up?

I grew up in small city in Ukraine on farm that my parents owned. Our typical meal was fried pork, mashed potatoes, gravy and a lot of bread with homemade butter were considered healthy. Between working on my parent’s farm, helping my mom at her grocery store and swimming classes in school being active was part of my life. I was always very active and strong girl. Sometimes I was saying that I would love to be a boy so I would be stronger and be able to help my mom more. I worked as driver, loader and cashier at my parent’s grocery store. It's mean every morning I would get up at 5 am load my car with big boxes of frozen fish and chicken, drive to the store and work all day lifting and breaking down packs of frozen fish. It was pretty good workout and I did not like to ask for help! People have seen me lifting and caring heavy boxes so I got a nick name - Anka Terminator!

18) Do you have an athletic background? Gymnastics, soccer, volleyball or what? 

I was in swimming team for 5 years, Martial Arts ( judo, sambo, jiu-jitzu) for 8 years.


Sasha Brown
19) What is a typical day in the life of Sasha Brown? From waking up to until going to bed? 

5 am get up ( on my "happy day" I can sleep till 7)
5.20 am cardio (40-50 min) on my treadmill at home ( by my bad, so no excuses that I didn't have time to go to a gym to do cardio!)
6.20 am breakfast 
7 am at work my first client ( I work as a personal trainer) 
12 pm lunch Work 2 or 3 pm weights workout 
Work 
6 pm dinner 7 pm second cardio if I am getting ready for a competition 
10.30-11 pm go to sleep. 
On weekends I work only till 3 pm so I can have some fun.

20) What is your current occupation? Please tell us more about it, what do you specifically do in your job?

I am a personal trainer and fitness model. My work place is Studio City Fitness private gym in Studio City, LA. I also do online nutrition, supplements and training consultations. Sasha Anna Brown Fitness Model. As a fitness model I work at fitness and health expos, book photoshoots for fitness magazines, clothing and apparel.
Welcome to Sashalicious.com!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for posting this.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Aug 16, 2011)

Going to work at The Olympia Expo!!!
Stop by to say hi and get my picture with signature! 
HardFitness Online Magazine


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 16, 2011)

i iz in luv!


----------



## joshuawilson (Sep 27, 2011)

nice body.. you will win.. keep up the spirit..


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 5, 2011)

My favorite gilt free protein cookies
Protein Super Food (Russian) - YouTube


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 5, 2011)

My favorite supplements
My favorite supplements (english) - YouTube


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello!  How did you do at USAs?  I competed there too.  I did physique.  Do you have anymore more shows this year?  Miami?


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2011)

How'd I miss this journal??  

Congrat's on making the top 5!!!  I bet that pizza tasted REALLY good!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 14, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hello!  How did you do at USAs?  I competed there too.  I did physique.  Do you have anymore more shows this year?  Miami?



Team Universe - 4th place
USA's - 9th
Now I am taking a break and will get ready for next year
Are you going Miami?


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 14, 2011)

katt said:


> How'd I miss this journal??
> 
> Congrat's on making the top 5!!!  I bet that pizza tasted REALLY good!



Thank you!
Now, I dont really like pizza
But PB with apples - yes!!!!!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha Brown NPC Figure Competition 2011 - YouTube

Competition


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Thank you!
> Now, I dont really like pizza
> But PB with apples - yes!!!!!


I like to core the apples and stuff it with PB,mmmmmm.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha Brown Legs workout # 2 - YouTube

Legs workout


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 14, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> I like to core the apples and stuff it with PB,mmmmmm.


Wow! I have not tried it yet!!! Thank you


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Wow! I have not tried it yet!!! Thank you


You're very welcome


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 17, 2011)

Sasha Brown back workout with Jerome Ferguson - YouTube
Back workout with IFBB Pro Jerome Ferguson


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Sasha Brown back workout with Jerome Ferguson - YouTube
> Back workout with IFBB Pro Jerome Ferguson


That was hot. Wish I could get my gf to train like that lol


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha Anna Brown competitions 2008-2011 - YouTube
my competitions


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Team Universe - 4th place
> USA's - 9th
> Now I am taking a break and will get ready for next year
> Are you going Miami?


 
Hi Sasha.  Oh awesome placings!  

Yes, I am going to Miami, but not to compete.  We have a Team of 8 people competing.  I won't be able to compete until next year since they don't have any Pro Physique shows yet.  I turned Pro at North Americans.  

Enjoy your break!  You so deserve it!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 20, 2011)

congrats on ur victories . i was wondering u laid out ur cardio but didnt mention how u did it . like treadmill low intensity ..intervels or what . 

thanks and again awesomeness


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 20, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Sasha.  Oh awesome placings!
> 
> Yes, I am going to Miami, but not to compete.  We have a Team of 8 people competing.  I won't be able to compete until next year since they don't have any Pro Physique shows yet.  I turned Pro at North Americans.
> 
> Enjoy your break!  You so deserve it!


Wow! Cool.
Congrats!!!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 20, 2011)

I do all kind of cardio. Changing cardio machines every time or go hiking.
More of my workouts "Get Sashafied" workouts


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Wow! Cool.
> Congrats!!!


 
Thank you.

Did you already say what show you are planning to do next year or is that still being decided on?


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 26, 2011)

Nationals in June


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 26, 2011)

Sasha's punching bag workout - YouTube
Punching bag workout


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Nationals in June


 
Nationals in usually in the fall/November.

Do you mean Jr. Nats?  We will be at this show so it'll be nice to meet you.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 27, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Nationals in usually in the fall/November.
> 
> Do you mean Jr. Nats?  We will be at this show so it'll be nice to meet you.



Yes, see you there!


----------



## Drew1975 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Sasha's punching bag workout - YouTube
> Punching bag workout


 

well good lookin you....can fight with me anyday 

Congrats.. have fun.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Nov 1, 2011)

My body transformation


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> My body transformation


 
Very nice Sasha!  A lot of dedication and hard work right there!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Nov 8, 2011)

Me on bodybuilding.com


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 8, 2011)

Your abs look crazy in the transformation pic. Awesome work you are inspiring alot of people!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Nov 8, 2011)

Shop


----------



## davegmb (Nov 8, 2011)

Just watched the back workout video with ferguson ........wow, you've got some endurance havnt you? Those dynamic squat/lunge things in between pulldowns would kill me! your obviously in great shape, well done,


----------



## Sasha Brown (Nov 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Just watched the back workout video with ferguson ........wow, you've got some endurance havnt you? Those dynamic squat/lunge things in between pulldowns would kill me! your obviously in great shape, well done,


thank you!
Yeah, it was crazy workout. And I loved it! Lol


----------



## Sasha Brown (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Everyone! I'm so excited, I have made the TOP 10 females for this year's FSN Photo Contest!!!

I'm asking if you would VOTE FOR ME using the link below!
FSN Photo Contest 2011 - Female TOP 10 Voting - Fitness STAR Network
Click on my picture on that page and click Submit vote at the and of the page
... GET YOUR VOTES IN!!! YOU CAN VOTE AS MANY TIMES AS YOU WANT!! Lol

Thanks for your continued support!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 17, 2011)

Looking good there!  Overall physique is damn sexy!  Congrats with the top 10 lsting as well.  Keep us guys drooling with the awesome pics...


----------



## yerg (Dec 17, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Hey Everyone! I'm so excited, I have made the TOP 10 females for this year's FSN Photo Contest!!!
> 
> I'm asking if you would VOTE FOR ME using the link below!
> FSN Photo Contest 2011 - Female TOP 10 Voting - Fitness STAR Network
> ...


 Wow!!! you deserved it!!! Your looking GREAT!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!!
Sasha Brown photoshoot with JC Lopez (workout) - YouTube
fun workout/photoshoot


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 17, 2011)

So strong and so feminine.  The essence of feminine strength and beauty.


----------



## Drew1975 (Dec 17, 2011)

wow Hot vid ...you have my vote


----------



## Sasha Brown (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## lacero (Dec 28, 2011)

wow nice  keep it up!


----------



## getmyjive11 (Dec 28, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------

